# Cleaning 20yr old dirty/grimy track



## Trijicon (Aug 5, 2013)

I recently found a bunch of track left in the corner of my parents backyard (15x 4 foot straights and 9x R2 curves). It was from when I was a kid and attempted to build an outdoor layout. The track has pretty much been buried for 20 yrs, so not only is there oxidation but earth grime and dirt that has crusted onto the brass. A gentle, fine hand block will definitely not cut it. The only way to remove this grime (from what I've tested) is a fine 320-grit sandpaper. However, I know this is suppose to be a "no no" with brass rail. Here are my questions:

1) Can I remove the grime with the sandpaper and refinish the rail with a superfine/cleaning/polishing hand block?
2) Do I only need to clean the top surface and track joiner areas? No need for the side and bottom of the rail?

Thanks all for the suggestions!
Francis


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've heard folks say a dishwasher works great to get the dirt and grime off of track that's been outdoors for ages, but the 4' lengths aren't going to fit. I'd just set them out on the driveway and have at them with a garden hose with the nozzle set on "Jet." That should cut through the caked on dirt and grime. If you have a garden sprayer, maybe spray them with a mixture of water and dish soap, then rinse with the garden hose. 

As for the oxidation, you can clean the tops of the rail with sandpaper (I'd go absolutely no coarser than 120-grit) then follow up with finer and finer sandpaper until the rail is polished smooth. You don't want scratches in the top of the rail, because dirt and minerals, etc. from water can settle in those microscopic grooves. That'll work for the top of the rails. You can do the ends of the rails with a wire brush in a Dremel tool. As for the rail joiners themselves, try muratic acid. I use that to treat brass prior to painting it. I happened to have some in the garage, so I experimented on the end of an old piece of track. Cleaned up right nicely, though *do this outside!* No more oxidation on the ends, and it conducts electricity very well. (Tested with a continuity meter--as soon as the probe went off the cleaned brass into the oxidized brass, it lost continuity.)

Later,

K


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You could take it to the car wash and use the pressure washer, if you don't have one. Then use a green 3M scrubber on the tops of the rails. Clean the ends with it, or a wire brush tool. I use the Dremel one(wear goggles!).


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I would take them to the car wash, clean them the best you can then use a green 3-M cleaning pad on the tops. 

Don


----------



## bf2468 (Jun 24, 2013)

I just went thru this with great results. First the carwash to get the grunge off. Next I saoed the track in a mixture of water and clr over nite. Then l rubbed the top of the rail with a green scotch brite pad. Next a good rinse.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I would use the scotch pad in lieu of sandpaper so as not to make those grooves in the brass.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's 4 in a row recommending the "ScotchBrite" pads, and with me recommending a green one that makes 5. 

I guess it's a dogpile! 

Greg


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Francis;

Save some elbow you can buy 3", 4", 5" and 6" (dia) *Scotch-Brite™ Hook & Loop Discs* for random orbital sanders.

Check link at bottom of web page for complete listings


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

What about Brasso? I have never tried it on brass track, but have good luck cleaning other things with it. 
Greg R.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

The nice thing about scotch-brite is it doesn't scratch AAFAIK.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Simply , you have a bit of work, but if its LGB track, it will be worth it in all likelihood. I would assess the ties too to first ascertain if you have salvageable track, which I would expect you do. 

I think, you could fill a large trash can with warm soapy water and let them sit and soak, this will remove much of the soil. DO NOT PUT SOIL CRUSTED TRACK IN THE DISHWASHER, you screw up the filter for sure. Clay will require more, and the pressure wash might be expedient for something like clay. Most soil seems to simply fall off once soaked with a of warm dish soapy water. 


Then, a stiff brush and individual care, and do each piece. Use a toothbrush on the joiner areas and inside, as well as the underside of the ties. Once the track is free of all soil and other stuff, then its time to use some elbow grease. 

ill trust the others on scotch bright green ,as I too hear they don't scratch. 
Be sure of this. I have used some scotch bright that has badly but lightly scratched my culinary knives, even with a very light swipe. Some of them are highly abrasive, more so than fine steel wool (which you also don't want to use as it leaves fine residue guaranteed to find its way towards magnets. 
You don't want to scratch the rail as this will cause greater dirt accumulation down the road. So this may mean more work on your part. 

On my own, id likely work each with a red LGB block, one at a time. Or, if no results, then id use a nice, fine quality metal polish like flitz or Simichrome-from Germany-order a tin online-Simichrome is a superb metal polish that will chemically loosen oxidation as well as having a super fine abrasive that will really polish to a mirror shine. I have used it for years, on brass, chrome, and super badly tarnished silver and it is gentle and effective.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

A suggestion when soaking long items such as track - use a piece of rain gutter, metal or vinyl, with a couple of end caps as a trough. They are readily available at HD, Lowes, etc., durable and cheap. Also, depending on what the soaking liquid is, they can be disposed of after a couple of uses and you're not out a lot of money.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Heck....20 years buried, it's perfectly weathered. Lay the track, hose it off, put your battery r/c loco on it and run. 
After a bit, you'll polish up the railheads....and the rest will look really, really good! 
TOC


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

****, that's a great suggestion! 

Greg


----------

